# OBT Growth Rate



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

How long has everyones OBTs taken to reach fully grown from slings?


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

im not sure... but they grow before your eyes!!!


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

One of mine moulted the day after they arrive, that was pretty lucky


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine could be growing? Not seen him in a long...long time. The crickets are dissapearing though. It's how I know the ginger git is still alive!


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

ChrisNE said:


> Mine could be growing? Not seen him in a long...long time. The crickets are dissapearing though. It's how I know the ginger git is still alive!


haha, it'll appear without warning, thrash around a bit, wave to you and then bugger off back into it's web :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Yup, the way of OBT's! Even though it's been a fair few months since i've seen him glued to the roof of his tank I still spend 5mins checking every inch of open space b4 lifting the lid for spotchecking. You never forget that 1 escape or close call! :whistling2:



Mr_Goodbytes said:


> haha, it'll appear without warning, thrash around a bit, wave to you and then bugger off back into it's web :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't know when mine was hatched but I'm sure mines at least a s/a if not an adult . I've only had it just over a year from sling too .


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Both of my slings annoyingly webbed themselves into the lids of their pots within days of arriving. The larger one of the two (about 2cm) gave me a lovely threat display when I broke up its web.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sure one of my 1cms gave me a threat display when i brushed it :/
I've got alot to look forward to.
I think the reason they're so fast is because the move so unexectedly :lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr_Goodbytes said:


> I'm sure one of my 1cms gave me a threat display when i brushed it :/


You brush your tarantulas???? :lol2:


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

sage999 said:


> You brush your tarantulas???? :lol2:


keep them looking good and all that


----------

